# Introducing me.



## Sasit (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm Sasit. From Europe. I've been into makeup for about 3 years now, and have quite the collection.

My latest buy is 'Mac Dita Von Teese'.
As you can see on my picture, I'm a fan of the 40/50's style.
I like experimenting. 

I love all kinds of formulas in eyeshadow. But I like liquid lipsticks better than regular lipsticks. 

Hopefully I'll find my way soon in here.


----------

